# Keeping your goat utd on shots



## lnm03 (Aug 3, 2010)

I am the proud new goat owner.....a two year old lamancha/nigerian cross, Olive, and a 2 year old pygmy, Bob.  These were the names they had when we got them....

Do you have to go to the vet to get their vaccinations?  I have read about so many of you doing your own shots but I didnt know if it was just antibiotics that you give or if you actually give them their vaccinations 

I asked the lady at the feed store and she said vet only but I wanted to check with you all first.

What vaccinations do you give where do you get them and how often do you give them?


----------



## glenolam (Aug 3, 2010)

For vaccinations, CD&T is pretty much the only MUST HAVE.  It's given either once or twice a year to adult goats (kids are given a shot at 4 weeks, then again at 8-10 weeks).  To my knowledge, show goats must have it twice a year - I only do 1x year, usually in the spring.  It's give as a subq shot, 2ml, regardless of age/size.

You can buy it at most feed stores or Tractor Supply or on-line...it doesn't cost much - probably $6-$10 for a 50ml bottle.

You can go to the vet, but it might cost you more, not to mention the time it takes to schedule the visit, go there, spend the time waiting for the vet, then the 30 seconds it takes to get the shot, then the time going home...etc.


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 3, 2010)

Really depends on where you live. Do you live in the states or Canada? Here we CAN buy the CD/T vaccine in store at the co-op, it comes in a huge bottle for $8 and you dose yourself. Other vaccines and medications aside from PenG are vet only (though often the vet will just give you the medication and tell you to administer it/give instructions).


----------



## lnm03 (Aug 3, 2010)

I live in the states, Indiana.

I did find it on the tractor supply website.


----------



## ()relics (Aug 3, 2010)

"normal healthy" goats really only need a CD/T vaccination yearly to stay "current" on their shots.  If the previous owner had vacinated them before I would revaccinate right away, 2cc doesn't matter the size or breed.  If you are unsure about wether or not they have ever been vaccinated then I would give them 2cc now then booster them in 21 days or so with 2 more cc's.  That will provide them with "full coverage".
If you have a large animal vet you may call them and ask if they can just sell you 2 syringes , with the proper needles, and preloaded with 2cc'c of CD/T in each.  You would then take them home and give the shots subQ and dispose of the waste products.  Drop the needles into an empty aluminum can and crush it, with a heavy object not your hand or foot, and recycle.  This way you don't have to buy a large bottle for just 2 goats.  It shouldn't cost you very much at all.  
CD/T needs to be boostered once a year.  Always 2cc's.Always subQ.  Usually it is given to gestating does several weeks before they kid.  Then the kids are vaccinated at 10 days old then again 21 days later.  Bucks can be done anytime, again once a year.


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 3, 2010)

We just do CDT once a year here. I'm in Ohio.  I know the show people only do vaccines once a year around here too. It isn't hard to give shots yourself. Once you get the hang of it, you'll be fine. If you can find someone to show you how to do it, it makes it easier. If you don't have a local goat person to show you, you may even just have the vet out once to show you how to give shots. But I would look for another goat breeder who does their own shots and have them show you.


----------

